# Fluval 304



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im gettin a Fluval 304 for my 55gal tank. my tank holds 5 small reds. 2 catfish, and a pleco. is this a good enough filter?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have a 304 on a 33 gal and it's fine, I also have a fluval 404 on my 77 gal but had to add a AC 300 if money is not a issue i would get a 404 or if you already have something to add with the 304







then that should be fine.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it should do the trick, just check to see how many gallons per hour it will pump?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well i cant afford an eheim or a fluval 404.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you can go with a 304 fluval the filteration is great but they don't give out to much top water circulation so its nice to have something with it as well, i put in a 12'' airstone to help out my pleco so he doesn't have to surface for air always in my 77gal. yes a 304 would work don't hesitate to buy









pump output
fluval 304 260 gph aquarium compacity 70 u.s. gal 
fluval 404 340 gph aquarium campacity 100 u.s.gal


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

The 304 will be fine for now, since your waste burden is low (small red's). But in a short time, you may find you have trouble keeping up with the burden. I have a 304 on a 30 gal community tank and it works great. I modified the output port so that it ejects closer to the surface and not submerged. This has the effect of maintaining a lot of turbulence on the surface which enhances oxygen absorption. Just get used to the idea that when your red's get to about 4" each, they will probably generate more waste than a 304 can manage. You may be able to overcome this with more frequent water changes and careful management of the food you give (try not to overfeed). Another thing you could do is use a diatom filter occassionally. I think you can get the small one for about $125 or so. That pulls everything out, but it is extra work, let me tell you!

The bottom line is that 5 piranha in a 75 is on the tight side once they get to be adults. If a larger tank is out of the question, you may want to upgrade to a better filter, or do the extra work mentioned above. Another option is to give 2 red's away; 3 adults in a 75 would be a comfortable fit for the fish as well as the 304.

RL


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

u should save up and get a ehiem canster filter my filter pumps 196gph not 100% sure off the top of my head , and my tank is a 75g with 4 cariba and 1 red


----------

